# Vintage old school D&D London (red box)



## Vintage_Gamer (Nov 5, 2009)

new D&D old school campaign group starting up soonish in central London UK
We could need 2-3 more players
for more information check out:

Dragons on the Hill Roleplaying Club - Monday Vintage D&D 1983 "red + blue box set" - DotH Forums

or: (scroll down)
http://pub6.bravenet.com/forum/static/show.php?usernum=432302719&frmid=192&msgid=1042496&cmd=show

or send an email to:

torstensc<<removethisspamblocker>>henk22@yahoo.de

cya in London


----------



## Vintage_Gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

and up,

still looking


----------

